# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 387 : la guerre des guerres

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 387.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

_Holy crap !_

https://www.canardpc.com/387/lettre-...eurs-canadiens

 :WTF:

----------


## Zodex

Les *Fluffy Stuff* vous êtes sur que c'est pas des genres de lingettes coton pour nettoyer le cul des bébés ou un truc comme ça que vous avez mangé ?
J'aurais pas osé en tout cas.
Et comment se passe la cohabitation entre le nouveau rédac' *Laser* et *Monsieur Chat* ?

----------


## Zerger

> _Holy crap !_
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/387/lettre-...eurs-canadiens


Ahaha excellent, même si j'ai rien compris

----------


## Zodex

Y'a un soucis avec les notes des 2 NBA ?  :tired: 
On dirait qu'il y a une balise Noparse... (Y'a des "&nbsp" partout)

EDIT - Au fait, je me doute que *The Bard's Tale 4* est sorti un peu trop tard pour le numéro 387, mais en un mot, c'est "sans danger", "attendez" ou "fuyez" ?

EDIT - Y'a une faute sur la page de Sonia !  ::o: 
Mais où va le monde !

----------


## Izual

Exact, j'ai corrigé pour les NBA merci.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je suis franchement déçu par le test (minute) de *Frozen Synapse 2* par Ellen Replay. J'ai plus eu l'impression de lire un "figure implosé" qu'un vrai test.

Je sais que c'est une période de transition, une période particulière, mais je vois pas l’intérêt de faire un test pour faire un test.
Même s'il est agréable à lire, avec un angle d'accroche marrant, sincère sur l'expérience qu'en a eu E.R. il reste hyper évasif sur le gameplay et les nouveautés tellement on sent que le jeu lui est passé à côté.
Ça m'a laissé l'impression de quelqu'un qui écrirait sur un jeu sans jamais en avoir vu un bout tourner, un test d'après les informations récupérées à droite à gauche ou le dossier de presse (même si je sais que ce n'est pas le cas).

Bref. Je suis chiffon.

----------


## Zodex

Tiens d'ailleurs, on en voit plus des "Figures Implosées" ? Je crois que le dernier c'était celui de Moquette, sur Pokemon. C'est dommage c'était drôlement fun à lire ! Ça reviendra ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le test de Two Point Hospital est obsolète :
Le mod copie de salle n'est plus indispensable puisque cette possibilité a été ajoutée directement dans le jeu  par le  patch 1.04 du 17/09

Autant vous ne pouvez pas mettre à jour la version papier, autant pour la version online il faudrait que l'info soit complète le jour de la sortie officielle du mag.

Par contre c'est cool d'avoir mis un encart sur CorsixTH.

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Je suis franchement déçu par le test (minute) de *Frozen Synapse 2* par Ellen Replay. J'ai plus eu l'impression de lire un "figure implosé" qu'un vrai test.
> 
> Je sais que c'est une période de transition, une période particulière, mais je vois pas l’intérêt de faire un test pour faire un test.
> Même s'il est agréable à lire, avec un angle d'accroche marrant, sincère sur l'expérience qu'en a eu E.R. il reste hyper évasif sur le gameplay et les nouveautés tellement on sent que le jeu lui est passé à côté.
> Ça m'a laissé l'impression de quelqu'un qui écrirait sur un jeu sans jamais en avoir vu un bout tourner, un test d'après les informations récupérées à droite à gauche ou le dossier de presse (même si je sais que ce n'est pas le cas).
> 
> Bref. Je suis chiffon.


Je comprends tout à fait ton chiffonnement, et je plaide coupable pour le traitement « figure implosée » qui a bien sûr ses limites. Pour ce qui est des nouveautés, je me suis aussi penchée sur Frozen Synapse avant de faire ce test, et l’intérêt que j’ai trouvé au deuxième (qui réside essentiellement dans le gameplay et le mode multijoueur) faisait déjà, à mon sens, tout le sel du premier – je ne me suis pas trop étendue sur le reste, du coup, parce je trouvais ça assez limité. Par contre si jamais tu veux m'exploser en multi, au plaisir  ::):

----------


## Catel

J'ai commencé à lire le magazine que j'ai reçu et je trouve pas mal d'erreurs...

Non, Fortnite n'a pas causé 5% des divorces au Royaume-Uni. Je trouve inquiétant de voir une publication comme CPC reprendre sans précaution journalistique ce genre de sensationnalisme marketing, surtout pour se contenter de la commenter par une idiotie. C'est le style mais pas l'esprit.

Thronebreaker n'est pas "un nouveau jeu annoncé par surprise" mais, comme le dit... Kahn dans les news online, le mode solo de Gwent attendu depuis trois ans, gonflé et standaloné.

Ledit Kahn qui a parié sur World of Submarines a perdu puisque lesdits sous-marins ont été annoncés pour World of Warships le 19 septembre dernier.

Chris Avellone a participé à KOTOR 2 et bien évidemment pas au premier. C'est juste un chiffre mais les deux jeux sont tellement différents qu'au final non...

Dans la même veine, mais avec des chiffres en trop, Warcraft n'a pas pu plagier Dune 2000 puisque c'est le 3e épisode de la série sorti en 98. Enlevez les trois zéros et on est bon...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

La news sur Subnautica : Below Zero  :Mellow2:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je comprends tout à fait ton chiffonnement, et je plaide coupable pour le traitement « figure implosée » qui a bien sûr ses limites. Pour ce qui est des nouveautés, je me suis aussi penchée sur Frozen Synapse avant de faire ce test, et l’intérêt que j’ai trouvé au deuxième (qui réside essentiellement dans le gameplay et le mode multijoueur) faisait déjà, à mon sens, tout le sel du premier – je ne me suis pas trop étendue sur le reste, du coup, parce je trouvais ça assez limité. Par contre si jamais tu veux m'exploser en multi, au plaisir


Ahah, non. Sur le premier, les quelques parties que j'ai fait contre des gens que je connaissais pas, je me.suis fait atomiser systématiquement. Je suis pas du tout un cador, même si j'ai beaucoup aimé le premier (avec ses défauts, aridité de l'interface, du graphisme).
J'ai acheté le deuxième mais j'ai pas pris le temps de vraiment y jouer (encore).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Thronebreaker n'est pas "un nouveau jeu annoncé par surprise" mais, comme le dit... Kahn dans les news online, le mode solo de Gwent attendu depuis trois ans, gonflé et standaloné.
> 
> 
> 
> .


A la base ça devait être simplement un mode Solo pour Gwent et c'est devenu un jeu à part entière, ça fait quand même une petite différence qui peut expliquer qu'il soit pris comme une forme de nouveauté.




> hronebreaker comprend d'ailleurs plus de 250 cartes conçues pour le mode solo mais aussi 20 nouvelles cartes pour Gwent."_Thronebreaker  est un véritable conte du Witcher, avec au-delà de 30 heures  d'histoire, plus de 75 quêtes secondaires, et en même temps un jeu qui  vous permet de guider une armée à travers des contrées inédites issues  de l'univers du Witcher. Et tout ce contenu est animé par des batailles  narratives basées sur le système de combat de Gwent_",


Quand je lis ça je trouve quand même le changement plus que majeur.

----------


## ducon

Bah, j’aurais préféré Bathory à Bourre zoum zoum dans ma Benz Benz Benz dans la rubrique Vikings.

----------


## Zodex

Tiens, c'est un peu tard mais il y a une répétition dans l'article de ALT236 :
"Ces rumeurs ont conduit des dizaines de personnes à être emprisonnées à tort, *parfois* pendant *parfois* plus de vingt ans, victimes d’une chasse aux sorcières ahurissante."

Notez que cela n'enlève en rien le plaisir toujours intact de lire ses BSOD ! C'est vraiment très intéressant et j'apprends beaucoup de choses. D'ailleurs maintenant j'écoute mes vinyles de *Ange* et de *La Bamboche* à l'envers, j'suis un fou moi.  :Cell:  :Cell:

----------


## DangerMo

Jean Pierre Parpaing  ::blink::

----------


## Stelteck

Je viens de me rendre compte que le passage au mensuel a des effets indésirables, probablement inévitables au niveau du rythme pour coller à l'actualité. 

Par exemple le jeux Pathfinder dont j'attendais beaucoup le test est sorti le 25 septembre. Du coup, on n'en parle pas (du tout) dans le magazine que je viens de recevoir le 1er octobre.
Le test n'aura donc sûrement lieu que dans celui du 1er Novembre. C'est long...  ::cry:: 

Le truc ironique c'est qu'il y a une pub pour le jeux sur le dos du magazine.  ::P: 

Ce n'est pas le seul jeux sorti dont on voit une Pub mais pas le test d'ailleurs.

Je ne sais pas trop comment résoudre le problème mais on a parfois l'impression de lire un vieux magazine alors qu'il vient juste de sortir.

----------


## DangerMo

Tiens, si il est dans les parages : ALT236 ? T'es dans le coin ?

Sympa ton papier sur Satan, et ça tombe pile poil une semaine après que je finisse de lire l'excellent numéro spécial de Trash Times sur le sujet. J'en profite donc pour faire de la pub parfaitement gratuite à ce fanzine de très grande tenue :

*TRASH TIMES* sur le web 

Et le numéro 17 consacré au satanisme, complément informatif et fun au papier d'ALT236 de ce mois-ci :

----------


## Silver

> _Holy crap !_
> 
> https://www.canardpc.com/387/lettre-...eurs-canadiens


Ai bien reçu le message... -STOP-
SVP envoyez nous du fromage et du saucisson... -STOP-
En plus j'ai tout compris... -STOP- :12ansdequebecois:  ::ninja::  
PS: Gros coup de cœur pour la vanne sur Ivan le Fou dans le test de Spider Man... -STOP-

En tous cas, je lance l'idée comme ça, mais est-ce que ce serait possible de rendre la "Lettre ouverte à nos lecteurs canadiens" en accès gratuit pour qu'on puisse la partager côté québécois ?

----------


## Ruvon

Merci ackboo pour avoir mentionné CorsixTH dans le test de Two Point Hospital. Même s'il a été mentionné dans le topic de TPH (cet acronyme me rappelle quelqu'un...), c'est bien que la bonne parole arrive aussi aux sains d'esprits lecteurs qui ne fréquentent pas le forum.




> Par contre c'est cool d'avoir mis un encart sur CorsixTH.


Ah ben j'arrive après la guerre et ça m'étonne pas que ce soit toi qui ait fait la remarque en premier.

@Izual : dans le En Chantier sur Total War : Arena, il y a cette phrase : "les catapultes qui visent *Tombouctou où* au lieu d'aider l'infanterie". C'est une tentative de jeu de mots (n'importe où / Tombouctou) qui a laissé échapper un "où" de sa cage, ou j'ai vraiment rien compris à la phrase ?

----------


## Izual

> @Izual : dans le En Chantier sur Total War : Arena, il y a cette phrase : "les catapultes qui visent *Tombouctou où* au lieu d'aider l'infanterie". C'est une tentative de jeu de mots (n'importe où / Tombouctou) qui a laissé échapper un "où" de sa cage, ou j'ai vraiment rien compris à la phrase ?


Y a un "où" en trop effectivement (au bout de deux fois "ou" j'ai arrêté de compter). Merci, je corrige sur le site.

----------


## elmomo

La page de BD est dispo sur le site ? je trouve pas et j'ai la flemme de cliquer sur tous les liens.

Aussi, on peut avoir les dessins idiots dans les news online ?

----------


## Zodex

> La page de BD est dispo sur le site ? je trouve pas et j'ai la flemme de cliquer sur tous les liens.
> 
> Aussi, on peut avoir les dessins idiots dans les news online ?


Quelle BD ? Me dites pas qu'il y a encore une BD dans le mag qui n'a pas été mise sur le site hein, j'ai assez couiné pour les Psyvengers.  :tired:

----------


## Uzz

> Bah, j’aurais préféré Bathory à Bourre zoum zoum dans ma Benz Benz Benz dans la rubrique Vikings.


Ouaips, le choix d'un groupe néo-naze avec comme illustration un viking tout en swastika, ça chagrine un peu. Y avait quand même pas mal d'autres options pour parler de groupes d'inspi nordique...

EDIT : au sujet de la pochette choisie comme illustration dans le mag papier, j'ai mis un peu de temps à voir que 2 et 2 font 4, mais le gars dont on parle explique à longueur d'interviews son anti-christianisme en disant qu'il s'agit d'une ruse des juifs pour couper les vrais européens de leur religion naturelle.
Et que voit on sur cette illustration : un blond aux yeux bleus vêtu de croix gammées forcé à genoux d'accepter le baptême par deux bruns à gros nez et à grandes oreilles. Vous avez sans doute publié ça sans réfléchir aux intentions de l'artiste, mais  :nawak:

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouaips, le choix d'un groupe néo-naze avec comme illustration un viking tout en swastika, ça chagrine un peu. Y avait quand même pas mal d'autres options pour parler de groupes d'inspi nordique...

----------


## Zodex

> Ouaips, le choix d'un groupe néo-naze avec comme illustration un viking tout en swastika, ça chagrine un peu. Y avait quand même pas mal d'autres options pour parler de groupes d'inspi nordique...

----------


## Catel

> Jean Pierre Parpaing


Ca doit être le bien connu Florian Velter  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Coin²

Merci pour ce numéro. J'apprécie de plus en plus la plume d'Ellen Replay, aussi bien dans les tests (par exemple le "parachutage" sur Frozen Synapse 2) que dans les dossiers (très beau papier sur les simulateurs d'univers, et j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé celui sur la cruauté dans le 386). Plaisir aussi de retrouver le Panier garni sur une double page, et la lettre aux lecteurs canadiens m'a bien fait marrer.  ::lol:: 

Bel article d'Alt236 également (je ne sais pas s'il fréquente le forum ?), sur un sujet intéressant. Cela aurait peut-être mérité plus de développement (et de place) ? J'ai aussi trouvé dommage de ne pas inclure de source étayant des affirmations du style 


> Ces rumeurs ont conduit des dizaines de personnes à être emprisonnées à tort, *parfois pendant plus de vingt ans*, victimes d'une chasse aux sorcières ahurissante.


ou



> La plupart des témoignages ayant entraîné cette inquisition se sont révélés faux des années après.


Plausibles, certes, mais qui peuvent laisser le lecteur quelque peu incrédule, s'agissant d'histoire "récente" dans un pays occidental. J'aurais bien aimé plus de détails, ainsi (sur un autre registre) que sur la partie "jeux chrétiens" et leur réception (avec peut-être des exemples plus récents que la PS2 ?). 130 titres en plus de 30 ans, ça ne paraît pas si énorme.

----------


## Zerger

Désole de foutre une mouche à quatre pattes, mais le logiciel d'agrandissement d'images, c'est bien waifu2x et non waiffu2x comme dans le titre, et l'article d'ailleurs 

signé: un mec qui a googlé des trucs chelou au taff du coup !

----------


## Zodex

> Désole de foutre une mouche à quatre pattes, mais le logiciel d'agrandissement d'images, c'est bien waifu2x et non waiffu2x comme dans le titre, et l'article d'ailleurs 
> 
> signé: un mec qui a googlé des trucs chelou au taff du coup !


Oui mais une mouche ayant 6 pattes, tu la mets sur les quelles, de pattes ? Les 4 pattes postérieures ou les 4 pattes antérieures ? J'arrive pas bien à visualiser, je voudrais bien un paint.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Désole de foutre une mouche à quatre pattes, mais le logiciel d'agrandissement d'images, c'est bien waifu2x et non waiffu2x comme dans le titre, et l'article d'ailleurs 
> 
> signé: un mec qui a googlé des trucs chelou au taff du coup !


 :^_^:  Joli troll ackboo  :Clap: 

EDIT : en même temps tu cherches, Zerger, c'est le seul article dont la version web dispose d'un lien pour le télécharger.

Ce qui m'amène à la question suivante : pourquoi les articles version web ne proposent pas plus de liens, surtout pour les articles de la section download ?

----------


## Hadri

Hola !

Je viens de finir ma lecture de ce CPC, et comme d'habitude, j'ai voulu m'atteler à la célèbre Grille de Maîtresse Paule Cul !
Mais avant ça, vérifions mes solutions pour la grille du mois dernier:

1: Un genre de PUBG.
J'avais noté "BattleRoyale" chez moi, et que vois-je sur la solution ? Pas ça du tout... Mais alors pas du tout !  ::unsure:: 

Puis après plusieurs vérifications, le verdict tombe... Dans ce numéro ci (au moins en ligne), c'est la solution de la grille du mois en cours qui est disponible, pas celle du mois dernier  :nawak:

----------


## Sonia

Hello Hadri, merci de l'info
j'ai remis la bonne soluce sur le site, désolée pour le spoil :/

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On mettra ça sur le dos de l'émotion du départ de Doc TB  :Emo:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Au fait, pour ceux qui ont apprécie le "A venir" sur Stone Story, ça m'a rappelé Super Caribou  :Mellow2: 
http://bram.bertrand.free.fr/MangaRibous/Manga.html

----------


## Bah

Petite déception suite à la lecture "comment commander en multi". Le thème est très intéressant (même pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne joue plus en ligne), mais vu ce qui traîne sur le forum (genre notre commandant de la Légion favori), j'aurais bien vu un petit encart avec un mec ayant commandé en réel et en virtuel pour avoir son ressenti.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me permettrais de garder les deux principaux conseils : 
- virer rapidement et sans discussion les chieurs
- être gentil

Bien des joueurs devraient s'y essayer ^^

Le reste me semble être du meublage, due à la complexité du sujet : tellement de situations (enjeux (compé vs s'amuser), fps, moba, taille de l'équipe...) et personnalités différentes.

----------

